

Ask HN: What is your favorite time to hack? - wicknicks

I find myself super productive starting at midnight, and sometimes on Friday evenings. Sounds weird, given that most people decide to call it a day or a week. Was wondering if any of you have similar experiences?<p>Cheers!
======
michh
I used to love midnight hacking. Really did. Was way more productive during
the night than during the day.

It changed a couple of years back. Don't really know why.

Maybe it's just that I'm more busy nowadays and have to go to work/class in
the morning. Feeling like crap - despite liters of coffee - at work because I
just had to finish a pet project the night before doesn't seem worth it
anymore.

------
maxbrown
I also find myself most productive from around 10pm till 4am or so.

Anyone venture a guess why many of us are like that?

~~~
andrewjshults
The internet gets boring (relative) and you're almost guaranteed no
distractions. The other time I've found for myself is on public transit
(busses/trains) where I have imperfect internet (tethered 3/4G) which is
enough for hitting third party APIs and some quick documentation/SO/github
lookups but not much else.

------
mindcrime
My best hacking hours start around 8-9pm and go until about 6am.

------
petervandijck
Early AM. Say, 6 to 1. With coffee.

I tell people that work with me to find their productive time and work then.

------
pulsewave
3am ftw

------
revorad
6-10 am

